# Welches Macbook?



## PEG96 (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Notebook. Da ich von Windows mehr als nur abgenervt bin, möchte ich gerne eins mit MacOSX.
Nun zu meinen Anforderungen:
Das Display sollte mindestens 13 und maximal 15 Zoll groß sein und nach Möglichkeit entspiegelt sein oder wenigstens nur wenig spiegeln.
Das Gewicht sollte so sein, dass man es problemlos in einem Rucksack stecken kann ohne sich das Kreuz zu brechen, hier gilt, je leichter desto besser.
Das Notebook würde ich für Textverarbeitung, Surfen, Videos gucken, der ganze Studenten Schülerkrams eben. Es währe schön, wenn man gelegentlich bspw. COD, Fifa oder BFBC2 darauf spielen könnte, jedoch habe ich dazu eigentlich meinen Desktop. Zwischendurch würde ich mal ein  Video schneiden oder etwas Musik aufnehmen und zurecht mixen.
Am wichtigsten ist mir, dass der Akku möglichst lange hält.

In der engeren Auswahl steht zum einen das MB Pro 15 mit Hi-Res entspiegelndem Display, in welches ich selbst 8Gb RAM und eine 1Tb Festplatte einbauen würde. Die Vorteile sind hier, dass ich damit ganz gut spielen könnte und teile der Hardware wechseln kann. Dazu habe ich einen Lan Port und einen Mikrofoneingang. Der Nachteil ist, dass das Teil 2,54Kg wiegt.
Etwas leichter und damit für mich schön leicht ist das MB Pro 13 Zoll, jedoch habe ich hier ein stark spiegelndes Display, ein absolutes No-Go. 
Noch leichter währe das MacBook Air, welches einen etwas schwächeren Prozessor besitzt, dafür hat es aber eine 256Gb SSD. Das Display ist auch hier spiegelnd, jedoch sollen sich die Spiegelungen hier in grenzen halten. Das größte Problem hier dürfte die GPU darstellen, oder reicht die HD3000 um COD. USW. wenigstens mit niedrigen Settings in nativer Auflösung zu spielen?

Das Laufwerk des Pros ist für mich eher unwichtig, könnte aber auch ganz praktisch sein. 

Wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit dem Wertverlust, ist da ein Unterschied zwischen Air und Pro, oder verhält der sich gleich?

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt, denn ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Frederic


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Januar 2012)

Also, ich kann nur einen Teil deiner Fragen beantworten.
Ich besitze das 11" MB Air. Also das mit dem "schwächsten" Prozessor und HD3000.

Videoschnitt mit iMovie mache ich häufiger, kein Problem, alles superflüssig. Anno 1404 läuft in durchschnittlich mittleren Details sehr gut spielbar, auch bei großen Städten, Cod4 läuft auch spielbar, was viele Videos auf Youtube belegen.

Die SSD ist außerdem ein ziemlicher Workflow-Booster. Bei nem Kumpel mit MBPro mit HDD habe ich einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsunterschied im täglichen arbeiten gesehen, obwohl er nen 2,3Ghz Prozessor hat.

Wie gesagt, nur meine Erfahrungen zur Hilfe der Entscheidungsfindung.


----------



## LisaxX (15. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte früher auch das ich ein MacBook bräuchte um glücklich zu werden - aber es gibt super Alternativen die du mit Linux befeuern kannst (klasse Betriebssystem)

Würde mir z.B. einen schön Dell XPS15 oder Lenovo aussuchen (mehr Leistung für weniger Geld) und Ubuntu draufziehen

Optimal: Win7 zum zocken (unvermeidbar) und parallel Ubuntu


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Januar 2012)

LisaxX schrieb:


> (...)
> Optimal: Win7 zum zocken (unvermeidbar) und parallel Ubuntu


 Das wollte ich auch gerade schreiben! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich würde macbook air nehmen. Der beser proz im macbook pro spürt man eh ned. Du solltest aber vielleicjt noch auf ivy bridge warten. Nimm ne ssd und den besten prozessor. Die displays spiegeln alle stark
 Die neuen ultrabooks solltest du dir aber auch mal anschauen


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2012)

Wieso findest du Windows denn so schlecht, sonst könnte man besser dieses nehmen


----------



## Professor Frink (15. Januar 2012)

Och Leute, wieso wird bei dem Thema immer das halbwissen rausgeholt?

Wenn er "gelegentlich zocken" will, wie er es beschreibt, geht OSX mehr als klar. Entweder über native Macspiele oder über Bootcamp.
Alles kein Thema mehr.

Und wenn einer ein Windows-Ultrabook vorschlägt, reicht das. Nehmt doch einfachmal zur Kenntnis was er sagt und probiert nicht dagegen anzuargumentieren.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Januar 2012)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> (...)


 Beziehst du dich auf die Aussage?:


LisaxX schrieb:


> (...)
> Optimal: Win7 zum zocken (unvermeidbar) und parallel Ubuntu



Darin geht es nämlich um Ubuntu und Windows, nichts mit OSX.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ezio (15. Januar 2012)

Das MBA nimmt maximal 4GB RAM auf, könnte schon bald knapp werden. Meine Wahl wäre MBP 13" + 8GB RAM + SSD. Das spiegelnde Display ist gar kein Problem, kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen.


----------



## PEG96 (15. Januar 2012)

Also meine Probleme mit Windows sind, dass ich das System letztes Jahr 3mal neuaufsetzen musste(trotz Acronis). Mir schmiert mehrmals täglich der Explorer und andere Dienste ab. Das Alles passiert obwohl ich weder übertakte oder sonstige Spielereien betreibe.

@Ezio Wo benutzt du denn Notebooks mit spiegelnden Displays?


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine Probleme mit Windows sind, dass ich das System letztes Jahr 3mal neuaufsetzen musste(trotz Acronis). Mir schmiert mehrmals täglich der Explorer und andere Dienste ab. Das Alles passiert obwohl ich weder übertakte oder sonstige Spielereien betreibe.
> 
> @



Liegt wohl eher an deinem system...
Bei nem neuen notebook/ultrabook is das mit sicherheit nicht mehr so. Es gibt das samsung serie 9 das zwar sehr teuer aber auch sehr dünn und stark ist 
Oder halt ein "normales" ultrabook


----------



## PEG96 (15. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe die Freude mit Windows auf ca. 5 Rechnern mit verschiedener Hardware. Kumpels haben zu ihrem Glück noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (15. Januar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Also ich habe die Freude mit Windows auf ca. 5 Rechnern mit verschiedener Hardware. Kumpels haben zu ihrem Glück noch nie Probleme gehabt.


 
Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit Windows, eher mit den bescheuerten HDDs  Meine 500GB Samsung F3 hat vor zwei Wochen ihren Geist aufgegeben und nun ist nur noch eine SSD im PC.


----------



## PEG96 (15. Januar 2012)

Das freut mich für dich.
Jedoch habe ich nicht dein Glùck und möchte es nicht nochmal riskieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich kann deine Entscheidung voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Ich habe seit einem halben Jahr zwei iMacs im Einsatz und bin ansolut begeistert. Die Nerv-Faktoren die Windows so hat, gibt es bei MacOS einfach nicht.

Ansonsten schliesse ich mich Ezios Empfehlung an.


----------



## Ezio (15. Januar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> @Ezio Wo benutzt du denn Notebooks mit spiegelnden Displays?


 
Zuhause und in der Schule, auch direkt am Fenster und das ist absolut kein Problem. Das Display vom MBP ist locker doppelt so hell wie ein normales HP, Acer, Asus whatever...


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

Ezio schrieb:
			
		

> Zuhause und in der Schule, auch direkt am Fenster und das ist absolut kein Problem. Das Display vom MBP ist locker doppelt so hell wie ein normales HP, Acer, Asus whatever...



Die neuen ultrabooks sind genauso hell


----------



## Ezio (15. Januar 2012)

kann schon sein aber der TE will eben nen Mac...


----------



## Gast20140625 (15. Januar 2012)

Verstehe ich etwas falsch, oder wollte er nur eine Entscheidungshilfe zwischen verschieden Macbooks und sich nicht daon überzeugen lassen doch ein Ultrabook mit Windows zu nehmen?

zum Thema: Da kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen, da ich hab kein macbook habe.


----------



## PEG96 (15. Januar 2012)

Ich bitte euch nur um eine Beratung zwischen den Macs, da:
Ich mit Windows schon so dermaßen oft meine "Freude" hatte(andere vll. nicht, ich aber schon oft genug) und hoffen das ich dieses mal Glück habe möchte ich nicht.
Des Weiteren habe ich die Chance günstig an die Macs zu kommen.

MfG PEG


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Januar 2012)

PEG96 schrieb:


> (...)
> Des Weiteren habe ich die Chance günstig an die Macs zu kommen.


 ... Darf man fragen? ... 
Ich hätte nunmal auch gerne ein Macbook(in meinem Falle wohl ein Pro 15" mit kleinstem Prozessor, höher auflösendem Display und SSD) aber es ist mir kurz gesagt zu teuer.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> ... Darf man fragen? ...
> Ich hätte nunmal auch gerne ein Macbook(in meinem Falle wohl ein Pro 15" mit kleinstem Prozessor, höher auflösendem Display und SSD) aber es ist mir kurz gesagt zu teuer.
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Und wieso willst du kein windows?


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Und wieso willst du kein windows?


 Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von Linux, aber ich habe auf meinem Netbook Ubuntu. Und wenn du einmal weißt, wie sich soetwas bedienen lässt, willst du weg von Windows! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht viel Ahnung von Linux, aber ich habe auf meinem Netbook Ubuntu. Und wenn du einmal weißt, wie sich soetwas bedienen lässt, willst du weg von Windows!
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Ich hatte es und war sehr schnell enttäuscht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich hatte es und war sehr schnell enttäuscht.


 Dann bleib bei Windows, auch wenn ich das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bleib bei Windows, auch wenn ich das überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Ich suche hier auch gar keine beratung , ich frage euch wieso man mac unbedingt braucht. Zum geldrausschmeißen taugts ja schon


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:


> Ich suche hier auch gar keine beratung , ich frage euch wieso man mac unbedingt braucht. Zum geldrausschmeißen taugts ja schon


 Willst du jetzt den Windows-Fanboy vertreten...?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Januar 2012)

TFTP100 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frage euch wieso man mac unbedingt braucht. Zum geldrausschmeißen taugts ja schon



Das ist hier nicht das Thema. Hast du jetzt einen Rat welches MacBook für den TE das richtige ist, oder nicht?


----------



## TFTP100 (15. Januar 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist hier nicht das Thema. Hast du jetzt einen Rat welches MacBook für den TE das richtige ist, oder nicht?



Hab ich schon längst. Wenn man nciht zu oft hd rendert reicht ein 128gb 13" macbookair mit i7 und 4gb ram


----------



## PEG96 (15. Januar 2012)

Wenn wir die Betriebssystemsfrage bitte wann anders klären könnten. Es hat schon seine Gründe warum ich MACOSX haben möchte und mich mit dem Thema beschäftigt(inklusive Ladenversuche zum ausprobieren)

Wie ich da so günstig rankommen könnte(mit etwas Glück) möchte ich euch an dieser Stelle nicht mitteilen.


----------



## iUser (15. Januar 2012)

Also 2,5 Kg fallen im Rucksack nicht sehr auf. Ich hab ein weißes Unibody (2,3 Kg glaube ich) und komme damit super klar.
Wenn du natürlich 3 Dicke Ordner noch im Rucksack hast, wirds hart  
Ich würde aber ganz entschieden zu einem 13"-Gerät tendieren!


----------



## Mix3ry (18. Januar 2012)

MB Air 13 Zoll, i5 und 256 GB SSD 

Durfte heute wieder ein paar von dene vorbereiten....

Einfach Göttlich die Dinger  Für ab und an mal Zocken auch gut.... die HD 3000  macht unter OS X nicht so zicken wie unter Windows und spiele auf Mac kommen ja bekanntlich mit weniger aus als unter Windows 

Habe den i5 und den i7 in Cinebench laufen lassen... der Performance unterschied is Minimal...(13" CPU´s)

Wenn ich die wahl zwischen dem 13" MBP und den 13" MBA hätte, würde ich das MBA nehmen auch wenn es weniger CPU power hat (die aber mehr als ausreicht und so viel power hat wie ne CPU im MBP 2010 i7-2,66GHz),
Festplatte... ich hab nen Laptop so oder so ned als Datengrab  wenn du Storage oder so hast tuts auch ne 2,5" HDD über USB die inner Tasche liegt 

Gewicht währe für mich auch ganz wichtig, da ich im Job viel rumlaufe etc., hab auch noch nen weißes MB was doch schon merklich auffällt wenn ich das den ganzen tag mit mir rumschleppe.... und es nervt.


----------

